# Conduit outer deburring tool



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Anything in the states for deburring the outside of metallic conduit...?? You guys have all the great gismo,s so im hoping there is such a thing...
> 
> ...


I just use my channellocks.

~Matt


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I just use my channellocks.
> 
> ~Matt


Hi Matt

Channelocks for deburring the "outside" of metal conduit ...???? 

Frank


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Channelocks for deburring the "outside" of metal conduit ...????
> 
> Frank


yeah, you let the teeth on the jaw drag around the pipe at the cut end, the burrs are removed.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> yeah, you let the teeth on the jaw drag around the pipe at the cut end, the burrs are removed.


Hi Matt

Im probably being a bit anal...;-) But im looking at this product....

http://www.shoplet.com/Klein-tools-...eaming-Screwdrivers-85191/SEPTLS40985191/spdv

Frank


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Im probably being a bit anal...;-) But im looking at this product....
> 
> ...


Ahh... You said metallic conduit, but you really meant metallic tubing.  If you asked for a de-burring tool for EMT I would have posted a link to that exact product.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ahh... You said metallic conduit, but you really meant metallic tubing.  If you asked for a de-burring tool for EMT I would have posted a link to that exact product.


Hi Matt

Please excuse my ignorance but whats the difference between metallic conduit and Metallic tubing...??? In Oz we call it Gal(vanized) conduit...

Thanks
Frank


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but whats the difference between metallic conduit and Metallic tubing...??? In Oz we call it Gal(vanized) conduit...
> 
> ...


The wall thickness. Tubing is thinwall, where conduit is the same thickness of regular water pipe.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Im probably being a bit anal...;-) But im looking at this product....
> 
> ...


It works great, I have it on a bigger screwdriver. When it's not with me I use my channel locks.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Im probably being a bit anal...;-) But im looking at this product....
> 
> ...


 I've bought a few of those. I was using that particular model just yesterday. I really prefer having one of them. Ideal makes one as well, and while I prefer Ideal's driving end which has a #3 robertson, hooded, instead of a hooded flat blade, the actual deburring tool is significantly better on the klein. Less chatter, generally a more pleasant experience.

Klein also makes the deburring section separately so you can attach it to whatever screwdriver you want to. It's an interesting notion.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.shoplet.com/Klein-tools-...eaming-Screwdrivers-85191/SEPTLS40985191/spdv

i have had this one for 17ish years. you can only use the separate de-burring tool on a square shanked beater, though. the klein beater that i have is round shanked.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Im probably being a bit anal...;-) But im looking at this product....
> 
> ...


I've had this one for years and it works great. :thumbsup:
Before that I had the separate one described above. 

For over 1" I use a half-round file.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I should mention that Klein has another product:










 These are lock-nut pliers which are meant to also ream the inside and outside of 1/2" and 3/4" EMT.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I should mention that Klein has another product:
> 
> These are lock-nut pliers which are meant to also ream the inside and outside of 1/2" and 3/4" EMT.


Looks interesting. I wonder if you can reach inside a 1900 box with a plaster ring and grab the lock nut. 
I think it was 480 who posted a locknut wrench a few months ago. 

The reamer #19352 is a great tool. In the 15 years I've had it, I've never had to replace the blade. I keep it on a larger beater screwdriver.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

Mike in Canada said:


> I should mention that Klein has another product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone that i know who tried this tool eventually rotated it out of their work tools.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pompadour said:


> everyone that i know who tried this tool eventually rotated it out of their work tools.


I did. I bought one when it first hit the market in 93-94. I'm not even sure what I did with it. It was a good idea with limited practical uses. It would probably be better in a panel build shop, maybe.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

look at the "post pictures of your tool bag" thread. you do not see this tool in anyones tools. new tools come out, we buy them... they end up having value only in perfect situation... end up rotated out. our tool bags/boxes are already heavy. 

i always looks for any new tool that will make my job easier. the reality of the situation is we all use different combinations and brands of the same few tools. time always tells. the EMT reamer, on the other hand, has a permanent spot in my work hand tools.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Get the Klein reamer. Ideal's is cheaper but doesn't ream nearly as good.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> everyone that i know who tried this tool eventually rotated it out of their work tools.


Count me in that category.It now resides with the other failed tool experiments,in the wife's kitchen tool drawer.Maybe someone can post a photo of the reamer that slips over the screwdriver?


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

here is the klein one:

http://www.drillspot.com/products/6...reaming_screwdriver_attachment_reaming_driver

i am pretty sure it has to go on a square shank screwdriver. maybe someone else can confirm that.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Pompadour said:


> here is the klein one:
> 
> http://www.drillspot.com/products/6...reaming_screwdriver_attachment_reaming_driver
> 
> i am pretty sure it has to go on a square shank screwdriver. maybe someone else can confirm that.


I bought one a long time ago. I think the package recommended using a square shank driver or grinding a small flat spot on a round shank for the set screw.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Count me in that category.It now resides with the other failed tool experiments,in the wife's kitchen tool drawer.Maybe someone can post a photo of the reamer that slips over the screwdriver?


Here are pictures of it. The hole on the reamer is round and will fit a round screwdriver but you might have to file 2 notches. I have always used a square shanked driver with it. 
There are 2 set screws used to hold it on and a pin to hold the reamer blade on. I've never had to change the blade and it seems to work better with age. Well worth the price IMO.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have one of those Ideal ones. Got it free, never would have bought one, I've been using channelocks or linemans or a swedgelok tool (http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcREkoJKOSVnqt93tzmD4L--JwwsqknGoVuVR3rNtQQ4zFKOZSEk&t=1) forever and was quite happy with them.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I have one of those Ideal ones. Got it free, never would have bought one, I've been using channelocks or linemans or a swedgelok tool (http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcREkoJKOSVnqt93tzmD4L--JwwsqknGoVuVR3rNtQQ4zFKOZSEk&t=1) forever and was quite happy with them.


That looks good..:thumbsup:

I have been using this for years works good..:thumbup:










For RMC and bigger EMT i use this 1/2 round file..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That looks good..:thumbsup:


I ah "borrow" them from our process and instrument pipe guys :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I ah "borrow" them from our process and instrument pipe guys :laughing:


Woops!!:laughing:


----------



## eletric_guy (Jan 16, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> get the klein reamer. Ideal's is cheaper but doesn't ream nearly as good.


greenlee..greenlee..greenlee


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Anything in the states for deburring the outside of metallic conduit...?? You guys have all the great gismo,s so im hoping there is such a thing...
> 
> ...


I have a great big flat file but it is a bastard to use.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

eletric_guy said:


> greenlee..greenlee..greenlee


 Junk junk junk



I'd go with the Klein, it'll last forever.


----------



## eletric_guy (Jan 16, 2011)

mattsilkwood said:


> Junk junk junk
> 
> I'd go with the Klein, it'll last forever.


I droped a Klein from a 6' ladder n.it shattered. Droped an Ideal n was all fine. Why everyone hate Greenlee..


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

mattsilkwood said:


> Junk junk junk
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go with the Klein, it'll last forever.


mine has lasted 17ish years.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I do one of two things for 1/2 and 3/4

1. dive my diagonal cutters head first into the pipe and twist, finish up the outside with channel locks.

2. Put one diagonal cutter blade inside the conduit and one outside, close with light pressure. Roll the pipe allowing the blades to scrape the cut edges of the pipe.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

eletric_guy said:


> I droped a Klein from a 6' ladder n.it shattered. Droped an Ideal n was all fine. Why everyone hate Greenlee..


 
I think Greenlee is just one notch above GB.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike in Canada said:


> I should mention that Klein has another product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those were always my favorite.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

One of the best tool innovations in years. Lot's of things work but this works really efficiently. 

One simple tool that mounts on a tool you already have. :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I grind my channellocks around the pipe backwards so they don't try to grab it or squish it.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I grind my channellocks around the pipe backwards so they don't try to grab it or squish it.


In the olden days we would use *bare* handled channellocks to ream EMT.


Use the handles for the inside and do what you described for the outside.

It works really well and uses one tool that you already have in your bag but it requires two motions/actions.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

http://d-reamer.com/

How about this? Never tried it but if you want to do so and report back here, I'm sure nobody will mind.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use the inside edge of my lineman's to smooth down the rough edge..

No need to buy another tool.. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> I use the inside edge of my lineman's to smooth down the rough edge..
> 
> No need to buy another tool.. :thumbsup:


I have one of these. It fits in nice in the little pocket on my tool bag where I keep control screwdriver and pencil and crap. Also works really good when you use a pipe-cutting tool to cut a pipe already containing wires.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

Mike in Canada said:


> I've bought a few of those. I was using that particular model just yesterday. I really prefer having one of them. Ideal makes one as well, and while I prefer Ideal's driving end which has a #3 robertson, hooded, instead of a hooded flat blade, the actual deburring tool is significantly better on the klein. Less chatter, generally a more pleasant experience.
> 
> Klein also makes the deburring section separately so you can attach it to whatever screwdriver you want to. It's an interesting notion.


That's what I use, on my flat head. Cuts out the old reamer I used to carry from the bags. I do use ***** or channies sometimes, but the fall back for big pipe is always the half round.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> In the olden days we would use *bare* handled channellocks to ream EMT.


I guess I'm still living in the "olden days" then..............


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Guys

Received my Klein deburring tool today from Amazon...Quite impressed with the construction of it..its quite sturdy....Made in America to apparently ..??
I assume if you loosen the grub scews you can unwind the tooling ..?? Anyone use it in a battery drill..??

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Received my Klein deburring tool today from Amazon...Quite impressed with the construction of it..its quite sturdy....Made in America to apparently ..??
> I assume if you loosen the grub scews you can unwind the tooling ..?? Anyone use it in a battery drill..??
> ...


Morning Frank,
You received the deburring tool that slips over a screwdriver and has two set screws to hold in place? It has a pin to hold the blade in place also right?
If so I did try it on a cordless when it was new and it would bite to hard and hang up. After a year or so of use I tried again. It worked ok but wasn't worth keeping it on. 
I'm still on my original blade and after 10+ years it seems to work better with age.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Morning Frank,
> You received the deburring tool that slips over a screwdriver and has two set screws to hold in place? It has a pin to hold the blade in place also right?
> If so I did try it on a cordless when it was new and it would bite to hard and hang up. After a year or so of use I tried again. It worked ok but wasn't worth keeping it on.
> I'm still on my original blade and after 10+ years it seems to work better with age.


Hi WireNuting

I got the one that Harry has posted a pic of...I can only see one grub screw...Sounds like it best not to use a battery drill on it....

Thanks
Frank


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Received my Klein deburring tool today from Amazon...Quite impressed with the construction of it..its quite sturdy....Made in America to apparently ..??
> I assume if you loosen the grub scews you can unwind the tooling ..?? Anyone use it in a battery drill..??
> ...


I like the fact that Klein stuff is still made in America. Alot of guys are saying that the quality isn't what it used to be, but I can't tell. When it comes to electrical hand tools, Klein is still it for me. Ideal is pretty good too. I have a few of their tools in my bag.

P.S.: For reaming conduit with a drill, a step bit works great. For the outside, Channellocks works good.


----------

